

Copenhagen climate summit in disarray after 'Danish text' leak - limist
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/dec/08/copenhagen-climate-summit-disarray-danish-text

======
eggoa
I've downloaded a few versions of the "Danish text" from scribd, and I can't
find the numbers that this article is quoting. It seems that it was just
drafted with placeholders like "$X" and "[XX]%".

Can anyone tell me what language in the document supports this quote from the
article?

"Not allow poor countries to emit more than 1.44 tonnes of carbon per person
by 2050, while allowing rich countries to emit 2.67 tonnes."

I'm not saying this isn't true. But I can't find it.

